

Ask HN: How can we make the real Tunisian Revolution? - csomar

Hi,<p>I have seen some interest here in the Tunisian revolution. I'm looking for your opinions and suggestions on how we can implement a democratic government and educate more people.<p>Today, after the storm, I walked down the street. I was amazed with the change. In the past, all people talk about football, now they all talk about politics. Something no one talks about in the Ben Ali Era, even with one word. Internet is free, even Wikileaks works now.<p>Here are some backgrounds about the revolution<p>1. Bouazizi sets fire on himself, <i>because of humiliation from the authorities</i><p>2. The poor people went on a strike, with cell-phones asked their relatives in other cities to go on strike.<p>3. The manifestations took place in several other places and gov. was exteremly upset.<p>4. The Internet users were suddenly freed and every one began to talk about politics (sharing videos and status).<p>5. Government, extremely upset, killed 25 person in less than 24 hours. An estimated 89 were killed in the last 5-6 days of manifestations.<p>6. Tensions got high, manifestation become violent and they set fires on parks, hotels, resorts.. The red area of Ben Ali.<p>7. Ben Ali speaks to people, asking them to cease. He opens the Internet, freedom of expression, access to media (like Aljazeera). He certainly lost.<p>8. With Facebook and Twitter, a big manifestation took place in front of the ministry of interior.<p>9. Ben Ali runs away, his militia are still in the country, along with his corrupt system and disorder took place.<p>So what do you advice? We don't have an armed opposition, we don't have a political opposition at all.<p>We just want to leave peacefully and securely.
======
olegious
A stable and open economy that offers opportunities is more important than an
immediate democracy. People in the west seem to think that democracy is some
mythincal "fixall" for the world's problems- it isn't. Democracy is worthless
without a stable state- the backbone of a stable state is a large middle
class, a middle class can't be created without a vibrant economy. Look at
Russia in the 1990s, Iraq now or a myriad of other examples that demonstrated
that democracy by itself can't create stability.

Democracy is an excellent goal to shoot for in modern society. But take a look
at China- they modernized their economy and saw the population's quality of
life rise, they have a way to go, but opening up the economy has done much
more, quicker and with less pain than reforming the political system without
economic reform, or reforming both at the same time (once again look at
Russia).

~~~
csomar
You are assuming here a faithful system that ,at least, let people work and
move. They'll put obstacles in front of you whenever you want to do anything,
you can't trade freely, don't think about industry here too, the new education
system is miserable...

I'm not looking for a government, where people can hear my voice. I'm just
looking for a government that just let me work (legally).

You can get abused by police for no reason.

------
PilotPirx
Network. Keep in contact and form alliances to ensure free speech and free
information as long as this is possible. Communication was the key point in
the events in Germany before the wall was falling.

Don't split your energies in small fights. The next step must be democracy,
not fights about details of politics. Who are the people you can trust? Can
they form a party that ensures free elections?

Our hearts and minds are with you. And we wish you all the best on your way to
become a strong democratic country.

Have You access to world news? German news tells us, that Ben Ali is in Saudi
Arabia now. His wife is said to have brought 1.5 tons of gold (worth 49
million euro) out of the country.

edit: I just read, that there are strikes in Jordania as well. Inspired by the
events in Tunisia. (And Gaddafi in Libya didn't sound too happy about the
events as well, maybe frightened of a revolution in his country as well)

~~~
csomar
Thanks, strikes and fights are back here in Tunisia. The people are still
decided that the system should collapse. I'm afraid of abusive use of power,
today one person is killed from the system militia.

------
baltcode
Support a system of checks and balances, rather than any leader or party,
however good or popular. Support a judiciary independent of the executive, a
state system that doesn't overtax or subsidize industries, but lets them be. I
don't know how you do that really. Tunisia is not extremely poor, and is
relatively educated. You have the potential to compete and create jobs rather
than just a welfare state that will lead to another clique of cronies.

